
Cascadia Code: monospaced font for command line experiences and code editors - ingve
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/commandline/cascadia-code/
======
fbnlsr
I was eager to test it as I always like a new monospaced font, but it feels
"bold" on MacOS (VS Code).

IBM Plex Mono has been my font of choice for the past 2 years, after many
years of using Ubuntu Mono.

